# 5th Recent Surgery Just Finished



## yiostheoy (Dec 3, 2016)

I just got home and am now recovering from my 5th recent surgery.

Since they (the surgeons) do these laparoscopically, they are minimally invasive and heal faster than open cuts as before.

As usual, the last thing I remembered was talking to the anesthesiologist, and the next thing I remember instantly thereafter being wheeled out on a gurney by the attending surgery nurse, telling me the operation was successful and it is over.

There is no sense of time while being under the effect of the Propofol.  You don't dream and you don't notice anything.

If this is what Death is like, then the only issue is whether we all wake up after Death without an recollection of it, and in a new world with other revived beings.

This question is a major issue of philosophy.

I know what the various dozen religions teach about it with their dogmas, and those do not interest me.

But the philosophical question by way of the rational, logical inquiry of human thought into the issue is what fascinates me.

I am inferring from these surgical


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 3, 2016)

Hope ya heal fast and for a full recovery.


----------



## Compost (Dec 3, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> I just got home and am now recovering from my 5th recent surgery.
> 
> Since they (the surgeons) do these laparoscopically, they are minimally invasive and heal faster than open cuts as before.
> 
> ...


Wishing you a speedy recovery from your 5th surgery.


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 6, 2016)

It has been 3 days now since the surgery and I am again ambulatory, and the bleeding has stopped, and by taking 1 pain pill every 6 hours I am doing fine.

After 10 days most of the pain should be gone.

After 6 weeks I should be back to full physical activity with jogging, weight lifting, kickboxing, boxing, hiking, mountain biking, and backpacking.

Time to rest in the meantime.

No alcohol allowed with the pain meds, so I miss Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio the most.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 28, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> I just got home and am now recovering from my 5th recent surgery.
> 
> Since they (the surgeons) do these laparoscopically, they are minimally invasive and heal faster than open cuts as before.
> 
> ...


I believe that after death there is a light in our heart and in our soul that survives but it is a matter of believing in it while we are alive


----------



## heil hitler (Mar 29, 2017)

Good luck...speedy recovery and hopefully it is the last surgery of your life.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 30, 2017)

It has been 3 months now, and I have pretty much recovered completely.

All the wounds from the cutting have healed.  They still feel strange due to the scar tissue but even so already healed.

I tried exercising at the gym but my muscles are still quite weak to do that still.

So rather than get into bar fights I rely on being a Quickdraw McGraw with my 45ACP.  I have been to the shooting range and I can still draw and shoot in less than a second and always hit the target.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 27, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> It has been 3 days now since the surgery and I am again ambulatory, and the bleeding has stopped, and by taking 1 pain pill every 6 hours I am doing fine.
> 
> 
> 
> No alcohol allowed with the pain meds, so I miss Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio the most.



That's more of a 'suggestion.'


----------



## task0778 (May 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> It has been 3 days now since the surgery and I am again ambulatory, and the bleeding has stopped, and by taking 1 pain pill every 6 hours I am doing fine.
> 
> After 10 days most of the pain should be gone.
> 
> ...



Best wishes going forward.


----------



## BreezeWood (May 20, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> There is no sense of time while being under the effect of ... . You don't dream and you don't notice anything.




had a colonoscopy recently, the best rest I've had in 30 yrs.  I doubt it will be the same experience If I have anotherone but if nothing else the sleep was well worth whatever the insurance paid for it.


----------

